# iOS App Recommendations



## jbergsing (Dec 9, 2013)

I am looking for reformed/confessional iOS apps for my iPhone and iPad. Any recommendations?


----------



## JP Wallace (Dec 9, 2013)

This will be what you want

http://tinyurl.com/ln6bpjb


----------



## Andres (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry for not linking to them, but here are some that I use regularly:

ESV Bible 
Olive Tree study bible 
Book of Psalms for Worship (the RP Psalter)
Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions (WCF, WLC, WSC, and many more)
Matthew Henry Commentary 
Sermon Audio


Other apps, I don't use often, but are still reformed: 
RefNet
TGC (The Gospel Coalition)
RF Mobile (Reformed Forum) 
Ligonier


----------



## jbergsing (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a few of those but haven't heard of most. Thanks!


----------



## sevenzedek (Dec 9, 2013)

eSword- This app even has Calvin's and Gill's complete commentary for free!

ReadingPlan- This little app has more reading plans than you can shake a stick at. I even created a 90 day reading plan for it.

Prayer Notebook- Pray for your brethren.

Tapatalk- Communicate with your PB brethren all day long. F-o-r-e-v-e-r...

Swift- Download sermons or listen to your audio-Bible. You may also listen to them faster!


----------



## jbergsing (Dec 10, 2013)

I hadn't thought about e-Sword since I was a Windows user. I'm pretty heavily invested in Olive Tree's Bible+ having purchased several versions through them. 

I'll definitely check out the other suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## jbergsing (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey I've got a submission for those interested. I got this a long time ago and just found it in my app library. 

My Utmost
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-utmost/id505987321?mt=8


----------



## nick (Dec 10, 2013)

JP Wallace said:


> This will be what you want
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ln6bpjb



And the "ReadingPlan" app by the same app developer is simply the best.


----------



## jbergsing (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh yes. Already on the iPhone and iPad. Great resource! Thanks!


----------

